# FreeBSD.org typographical error



## nanotek (Jan 22, 2014)

http://www.freebsd.org/releases/10.0R/installation.html

Section 2.1
First paragraph:



			
				FreeBSD.org said:
			
		

> The procedure for doing a source code based update is described in and .


----------



## ondra_knezour (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks for noticing, but such error should be filled as PR against docs with class docs-bug to be properly resolved. This can be done at http://www.freebsd.org/send-pr.html


----------

